# Raideliikenne > Junat >  Tulipalo Piikkiön Asematiellä

## Mikko Laaksonen

Piikkiön Asematiellä palaa rakennus, TS:n mukaan puinen asetinlaiterakennus. Junaliikenne on katkaistu.

TS:n uutinen

Yle Turun uutinen

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Palanut rakennus on Piikkiön asemasta muutaman kymmenen metriä Helsingin suuntaan sijaitseva puurakennus. Poliisin mukaan palo on aiheutunut alaikäisten huolimattomasta tulenkäsittelystä ja tekijät ovat tiedossa.

----------

